# cm9 and touchstone?



## rjl9 (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone been using their touchstones with cm9. I mean it recognizes it on the charger I just don't know how well it actually charges. I remember cm7 wasn't the greatest with the touchstone.... has it changed at all with this new version?

Thanks!


----------



## derechbennoach (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes it works fine.


----------



## brshoemak (Jan 8, 2012)

Supposedly, the issue remains in this build but there is already a fix for CM9 but I can't say I have really noticed a difference - but then again, I leave it on the TS a lot so I don't really worry about charge times.

Check #11 at this Link at Liliputing.com

According to the site this fix (or an approximation) will be included in the final release so it shouldn't be a problem. As always, anything not from the Cyanogenmod team is speculation.


----------



## cml21 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm getting approximately the same charge performance in CM9 as I see in webOS...


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

brshoemak said:


> Supposedly, the issue remains in this build but there is already a fix for CM9 but I can't say I have really noticed a difference - but then again, I leave it on the TS a lot so I don't really worry about charge times.
> 
> Check #11 at this Link at Liliputing.com
> 
> According to the site this fix (or an approximation) will be included in the final release so it shouldn't be a problem. As always, anything not from the Cyanogenmod team is speculation.


Charger fix is for usb only. It has no affect for the touchstone.


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Touchstone works perfectly.


----------

